# The Flexi-Mini nano light with HCRI LEDS... The game changer



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

Lighting technology is reaching a turning point and we are starting to see a new era of lighting entering the planted aquarium hobby.








These FLEXI lamps have been heavily marketed the past few months in Asia and Europe and we finally see these lamp hit our shores as of July 31st!

We were able to get this fixture and do some analysis to explain why you need to pay attention and consider rethinking how lighting will be considered going forward.

The FLEXI-Mini

Thanks,
AC
Theaquaticplantsociety.org


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Game changer or Name changer? Isn't that the Azoo?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks interesting! hope it works out right and then hope they make a bigger ones for bigger tanks!

So if i read it correctly it perfect for a high tech 12" cube tank?

looking forward to more data


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Like most Asian manufacturers FLEXI _mini_ no doubt sells to many companies that put their own names on the product. Here is Tom Barr's thread on the Azoo FLEXI _mini._


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Pretty sure they are the same lamp. It's an awesome light fixture, I want a couple of them but waiting for them to come down in price over the next year or two.


----------

